# Hardwarefrage: DDR/DDR2-RAM [geklärt]

## ChrisJumper

Servus!

Da mir auf meinem Mainboard nur 2 Ram-Slots zur Verfügung stehen, und der RAM grade so billig ist, hab ich mir noch einen 1024 MB- Riegel gekauft.

Doch als ich den Eben einstecken wollte, bemerkte ich das dieser kleine Knubbel, einen Hauch weiter links ist als bei dem Ram den ich zur Zeit benutze.

In meiner Manual vom Motherboard steht ausdrücklich das er DDR und DDR2 Ram unterstützt!

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage.. ob man den Ram einfach einsetzen kann (da er vielleicht ein wenig "Luft" im Slot hat und rüber rutscht) oder der Riegel beim Verkäufer falsch eingeordnet wurde. Und letztlich KEIN DDR2 Ram ist.

Fotos folgen später!

Mein Gefühl sagt mir die sollten 100 Prozentig passen. Und das DDR/DDR2-Ram Riegel von dem kleinen Bruch her eigentlich gleich sein müssten.

Mfg Chris

P.s.: Natürlich hab ich den Riegel auch umgedreht. Aber er passt mit beiden Seiten nicht.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Tue May 08, 2007 6:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dertobi123

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> In meiner Manual vom Motherboard steht ausdrücklich das er DDR und DDR2 Ram unterstützt!

 

Das glaube ich nicht ...

 *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR-SDRAM wrote:*   

> Um DDR2-SDRAMs nicht versehentlich in einen DDR-SDRAM Steckplatz zu stecken, wurde die Einkerbung mehr zur Mitte des Moduls verschoben.

 

----------

## s.hase

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Servus!
> 
> In meiner Manual vom Motherboard steht ausdrücklich das er DDR und DDR2 Ram unterstützt!
> 
> 

 

Sicher? Also wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere haben DDR1-SDRAM 168 Pins und DDR2-SDRAM haben 240 Pins. Das dürfte meiner Meinung nach nie passen! Außer auf dem Board sind zwei unterschiedliche Slots verbaut, einmal für DDR1 und dann nochmal für DDR2.

----------

## lutzlustig

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sicher? Also wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere haben DDR1-SDRAM 168 Pins und DDR2-SDRAM haben 240 Pins. Das dürfte meiner Meinung nach nie passen! Außer auf dem Board sind zwei unterschiedliche Slots verbaut, einmal für DDR1 und dann nochmal für DDR2.

 

nein, haben beide gleich viel Pins. 168pol. waren die SDRAMs ohne DDR.  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## s.hase

 *lutzlustig wrote:*   

>  *s.hase wrote:*   
> 
> Sicher? Also wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere haben DDR1-SDRAM 168 Pins und DDR2-SDRAM haben 240 Pins. Das dürfte meiner Meinung nach nie passen! Außer auf dem Board sind zwei unterschiedliche Slots verbaut, einmal für DDR1 und dann nochmal für DDR2. 
> 
> nein, haben beide gleich viel Pins. 168pol. waren die SDRAMs ohne DDR. 
> ...

 

Hast Recht! War also wirklich nur die Einkerbung unterschiedlich. Naja, mein Erinnerungsvermögen halt  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR_SDRAM wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DDR SDRAM DIMMs have 184 pins (as opposed to 168 pins on SDR SDRAM, or, 240 pins on DDR-2), and can be differentiated from SDRAM DIMMs by the number of notches (DDR SDRAM has one, SDR SDRAM has two). DDR operates at a voltage of 2.5 V, compared to 3.3 V for SDR SDRAM. This can significantly reduce power usage.
> 
> 

 

Weiterhin gibt es Boards die beide Speichersorten unterstützt (siehe ASRock 775Dual-VSTA oder 4Core-VSTA). Diese unterstützen jedoch nur entwerder DDR oder DDR2 Speicher. Beide zusammen sind nicht supported.

Welches Board hast du denn, dann kann man checken ob DDR2 oder nur DDR1 oder beides unterstützt wird.

MfG. Stefan

EDIT: Die Kerbe im Modul kann auch an anderer Stelle sein, wenn es sich um Buffered oder Unbuffered Module handelt!

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   In meiner Manual vom Motherboard steht ausdrücklich das er DDR und DDR2 Ram unterstützt! 
> 
> Das glaube ich nicht ...
> 
>  *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR-SDRAM wrote:*   Um DDR2-SDRAMs nicht versehentlich in einen DDR-SDRAM Steckplatz zu stecken, wurde die Einkerbung mehr zur Mitte des Moduls verschoben. 

 

Also mir ist die Sache nicht ganz geheuer. Denn wenn dies in der Wikipedia stimmt, dann passt das ganz genau in meine Situation. Allerdings, steht wirklich folgender Satz zum Ram in meiner AsRock K7 upgrade 600 Motherboard-Anleitung:

 *Quote:*   

> RAM:
> 
> 2 DDR DIMM Slots: DDR1, DDR2
> 
> Unterstützung von PC3200 (DDR400) / PC2700 (DDR333) / PC2100 (DDR266) max. 2 GB

 

Und das habe ich so verstanden, das sowohl DDR als auch DDR2er dort hineinpassen. Man könnte auch so interpretieren das es 2 unterschiedliche Slots sind. Aber die sehen beide genau gleich aus.

Nunja ich werde das morgen sowieso umtauschen. Das Netzteil-Kabel für die CPU ist auch zu kurz und hat unerwartet mehr als 20 Pins. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Adapter/Verlängerung.

Eigentlich sollte ich mir ein neues Mainboard kaufen.. ich hab fast (nur) Ärger damit. ==> Nie wieder beim Board sparen!

Aber dann wird das alls wieder auf einen Schlag verflucht teuer! (Neues Mainboard, neuer Ram, neue Grafikkarte neuer CPU-Lüfter ....)

Fazit: Danke für eure Unterstützung. Der Rechner wird wohl morgen erst wieder ans Netz gehen, nachdem der freundliche Computerladen um die Ecke geöffnet hat. Und dann nachdem ich den Riegel gegen DDR1er getauscht hab, wird sich das Problem gelöst sein.

Ohh oder hab ich das mit dem SDRAM != DIMM? Falsch verstanden?

MFG Chris

----------

## bbgermany

Hi, 

1. wieviele RAM-Slots hat das MB denn wirklich?

2. dein Netzteil hat anscheinend ein 24Pin Anschluss, was für die neuen Intel/AMD Boards benötigt wird.

MfG. Stefan

EDIT:

SDRAM == Synchronous Dynamic Random Access Memory

DIMM == Dual Inline Memory Module

----------

## dertobi123

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   RAM:
> 
> 2 DDR DIMM Slots: DDR1, DDR2
> 
> Unterstützung von PC3200 (DDR400) / PC2700 (DDR333) / PC2100 (DDR266) max. 2 GB 

 

Vergiss das DDR2 dort, mehr als nen Fehler ist das nicht - die Beschreibung auf der Asrock Webseite scheint da etwas korrekter zu sein.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Nunja ich werde das morgen sowieso umtauschen. Das Netzteil-Kabel für die CPU ist auch zu kurz und hat unerwartet mehr als 20 Pins. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Adapter/Verlängerung.

 

ATX 1.2 vs ATX 2.0 - zumindest bei den nicht-ganz-so-billig-Netzteilen sind die zusätzlichen 4 Pins seperat, wodurch sich ein ATX 2.0 Netzteil (mit 24 Pins) auch an einem ATX 1.2 Netzteil (mit 20 Pins) betreiben lässt.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Eigentlich sollte ich mir ein neues Mainboard kaufen.. ich hab fast (nur) Ärger damit. ==> Nie wieder beim Board sparen!

 

Die Erfahrung muss jeder einmal selbst machen - es ist jedenfalls ne Lektion fürs Leben   :Cool: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Diese unterstützen jedoch nur entwerder DDR oder DDR2 Speicher. Beide zusammen sind nicht supported.
> 
> ....
> 
> EDIT: Die Kerbe im Modul kann auch an anderer Stelle sein, wenn es sich um Buffered oder Unbuffered Module handelt!

 

Sehr interessant! Dann kann ich es vergessen ihn mit meinem "DDR1" zu kombinieren bzw. würde besser gleich in 2 x 1024 MB DDR2 -Ram Riegel  investieren.

Edit Teil1: OK, nach Tobis Eintrag bin ich ganz Sicher das es DDR1er sein muss.

Die Bezeichnung auf dem RAM ist übrigens die folgende:

 *Quote:*   

> HYS72T128020HR-5-A______A4E61928
> 
> Assembled in Malaysia
> 
> 1GB 2Rx8 PC2-3200R-333-11-G0

 

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 1. wieviele RAM-Slots hat das MB denn wirklich? 

 

2 Ram-Slots

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 2. dein Netzteil hat anscheinend ein 24Pin Anschluss, was für die neuen Intel/AMD Boards benötigt wird. 

 

Das erklärt einiges und ich bin wieder um eine Erfahrung reicher.

Edit Teil 2: Viele Dank für eure Unterstützung. Ihr habt nicht nur meine Moral gerettet (warum geht dieser $"#=X$/"& Block nicht da hinein), sondern mir auch noch einiges beigebracht :)

----------

## LunX

Ich würde das so interpretieren das man zwei RAM-Bänke hat: DDR1 & DDR2 so stehts auf den Boards auch immer drauf. Selbe gilt für SATA oder PATA usw....

Gruß

Lunx

----------

